# uneven ride height



## tahong (Jan 24, 2004)

guys i just installed a set of b+g lowering springs in my b13. i observed that the ride height left to right doesnt seem equal at all. in my front, i can fit 3 fingers thru the fender in the driver's side while i can fit 3 1/2 fingers through the passenger side fender. in my rear, i can fit 3 fingers in the passenger side fender while i can fit 3 1/2 fingers in the rear driver side fender. 

ive been adviced by the mechanic to change my rear shocks as one side seems to have worn out faster than the other side, as the car seems easier to push down in one side than the other. the front shocks however have just been replaced with new ones. 

what could be the problem? thanks guys


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

first, get the bodies out of the trunk and try again. 

sometimes they just do that man... but yeah, if you're still running on original shocks in the back you need to replace them. see what happens then.


----------



## tahong (Jan 24, 2004)

ic, but do the shock absorbers have something to do with the ride height? im also running a set of kyb gr2's, the only thing is that the rear set was purchased first before the fronts were.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

generally, no.. but if the shock has completely failed, they can sometimes cause the car to sag. exactly why, I can't explain.. usually they only push up with 30-40 lb of pressure on the strut shaft, and your springs are in the 150lb/in range.. that means they should only cause a change in ride height of approx 1/4"... BUT I've sseen many cars that will see a ride height changef of over an inch when replacing struts. strange.


----------



## tahong (Jan 24, 2004)

hmmmm, how bout the rubber spring insulators, do you think they have something to do with the ride height?


----------

